# transportation from Santa Ana Airport to Amtrak station



## Cathy Berg (Aug 1, 2006)

can someone please tell me how you would get from the Orange County Airport to the closest Amtrak station to go south to Oceanside? is there a bus that connects from the airport to the Amtrak station?

Thanks.

Cathy Berg


----------



## Luanne (Aug 1, 2006)

Try checking here:  http://www.dot.ca.gov/hq/rail/airports/access.htm


----------



## BSQ (Aug 1, 2006)

I don't think there is a direct bus, so you'd have to transfer. 

A couple more direct options would be taking a taxi.  The cab company that services the shuttle on the airport's website.  I would think they have a flat-rate to the train station.  If not, they could give you an approximate cost.  Another option would be using one of the shared van shuttles.  There are many that service the airport, and they too are listed on the airport website.  I believe it's under $20 if you go the shared van option.


----------



## i39249 (Aug 2, 2006)

The nearest Amtrak stations are Santa Ana and Irvine.  There is however a metrolink station in Tustin, that is just a few miles from the airport.  The taxi fare should be very minimal.  I'm not sure if Amtrak trains stop at Tustin, but I know the metrolink trains do for sure.  You can check with Amtrak to see if they stop at Tustin.  The Tustin Transportation Center is located near Jamboree and Edinger if you want to google map it.


----------



## i39249 (Aug 2, 2006)

check out www.metrolinktrains.com

it does go from Tustin to Oceanside.  from $4.25 to $8.50 depending on the time of the day.


----------



## Cathy Berg (Aug 2, 2006)

thanks to all of you for your replies.  My daughter has decided to pay a little more and fly into San Diego which is actually more convenient for her.  

I, myself, have taken the Metrolink from Oceanside to Tustin before, got off the train and immediately onto a bus that took me to the Santa Ana Airport.  Very convenient.  But what i didn't realize was that this bus doesn't run all day long - only in the mornings until 9:30 AM and then starts up again in the afternoon about 3:30 PM.

So we resolved all these issues with just flying her into San Diego for a few dollars more and then she has somebody that can pick her up at that airport.

Thanks.

Cathy Berg


----------

